# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  El Greco Resort

## Ras Walleye

Planning on spending the last night in MoBay after a day in Oracabessa.
Has anyone stayed at the El Greco and if so what was your opinion?

Thanks and blessings,
Ed

----------

